# has anyone seen



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

looks like jl audio has a new e-sub series.

http://www.jlaudio.com/home-audio-powered-subwoofers-e-sub


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a mini monster sub. Dual spiders and it looks like the whole front baffle is also the driver frame. Price isn't too bad, either.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah they do look kinda awesome.you guys should review one.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

pharoah said:


> looks like jl audio has a new e-sub series.
> 
> http://www.jlaudio.com/home-audio-powered-subwoofers-e-sub


They actually announced it over a year ago, but it just hit the market this past month.




pharoah said:


> yeah they do look kinda awesome.you guys should review one.


Way ahead of ya; I already have an E112 sitting in my other room. :T


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

theJman said:


> They actually announced it over a year ago, but it just hit the market this past month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome cant wait to see that review.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

theJman said:


> Way ahead of ya; I already have an E112 sitting in my other room. :T


You are so lucky - you get to play with all the great toys!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> You are so lucky - you get to play with all the great toys!


The E112 is actually the culmination of over 12 months work.

I personally contacted JL Audio when they first announced the E Series, who in turn put me in contact with their PR firm. I happened to hit it off with the person I was dealing with, so for over a year I've stayed in contact trying to assure I would be one of the first people to ever get their hands on one of them. Thankfully it worked out -- which is _definitely_ not always the case -- but in this instance my perseverance paid off; I was indeed one of the first to hear this new line of subwoofers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

theJman said:


> The E112 is actually the culmination of over 12 months work.
> 
> I personally contacted JL Audio when they first announced the E Series, who in turn put me in contact with their PR firm. I happened to hit it off with the person I was dealing with, so for over a year I've stayed in contact trying to assure I would be one of the first people to ever get their hands on one of them. Thankfully it worked out -- which is _definitely_ not always the case -- but in this instance my perseverance paid off; I was indeed one of the first to hear this new line of subwoofers.


Wow - thanks Jim! Your perseverance really pays off for us as we get to be one of the first to see a review too! :clap:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Can't wait to read the review on the sub. JL certainly has a reputation for bringing a well designed and world class product...


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

How long before a review gets published here? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on it as it seems to be implementing quite a bit of technology in it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's going to be a little bit yet. I have 4 other subwoofers ahead of it, one of which I'm already working on though.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

theJman said:


> It's going to be a little bit yet. I have 4 other subwoofers ahead of it, one of which I'm already working on though.


thats cool i know now to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

looks like martin logan has some new subs as well.

Balanced force subs


----------

